# Toro Power Max 824 snowthrower will not move in a circle.



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

My Toro Power Max 824 snowthrower will not move in a circle. The right and left wheels will not move differentially. I just got the snowthrower and it has had this problem from the start. The problem is always present independent of whether traction lever is pressed or what position the speed-selector is. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to SBF David.
Chances are your 824 has a one piece solid axle. Is there a lynch pin/clip on the outside of each wheel? If you supply us with the Toro model number we could tell you for sure.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most snowblowers are both drive wheels ... many can lock out the drive on one side by moving a pin, and many newer ones have zero turn levers. 

Some of the older models have slip clutch systems or slip differential systems.


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> Welcome to SBF David.
> Chances are your 824 has a one piece solid axle. Is there a lynch pin/clip on the outside of each wheel? If you supply us with the Toro model number we could tell you for sure.


Model number 37798


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the same machine. Yes you could remove one pin slide the wheel in a slight bit and reinsert the pin. Now the wheel won't be locked to the axle, it will free wheel. 
I think this is mentioned in manual. The only problem is your could have traction problems with 1 wheel drive.


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

dcinma said:


> I have the same machine. Yes you could remove one pin slide the wheel in a slight bit and reinsert the pin. Now the wheel won't be locked to the axle, it will free wheel.
> I think this is mentioned in manual. The only problem is your could have traction problems with 1 wheel drive.


Thanks for the advice. This is not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

dcinma said:


> I have the same machine. Yes you could remove one pin slide the wheel in a slight bit and reinsert the pin. Now the wheel won't be locked to the axle, it will free wheel.
> I think this is mentioned in manual. The only problem is your could have traction problems with 1 wheel drive.


Problem is that when you try this the wheel rubs against the housing. This is a horrible design in my opinion.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

david.sagan said:


> Problem is that when you try this the wheel rubs against the housing. This is a horrible design in my opinion.


Doesnt seem right. You'd be changing the position of the pin, but not the position of the wheel itself. Valve stem out, right?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

david.sagan said:


> Problem is that when you try this the wheel rubs against the housing


If I'm understanding you correctly, as long as the wheel hub is not jammed tight to the housing/bushing I think what you're seeing is normal. The wheel will bounce/rub against the axle bushing during use.
Locating the lynch pin in this position will result in one wheel drive, not really ideal for blowing use, but it will give you ease of turning.


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, as long as the wheel hub is not jammed tight to the housing/bushing I think what you're seeing is normal. The wheel will bounce/rub against the axle bushing during use.
> Locating the lynch pin in this position will result in one wheel drive, not really ideal for blowing use, but it will give you ease of turning.


The wheel is rubbing against the housing as shown in the photo. It can move a bit but all in all I am unhappy about this.


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

Darby said:


> Doesnt seem right. You'd be changing the position of the pin, but not the position of the wheel itself. Valve stem out, right?


The thing I did was remove the pin, move the wheel inward so that reinserting the pin left the wheel free to move. The photo posted by *sledman800200 *shows exactly what I did. And yes valve stem out.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

david.sagan said:


> wheel is rubbing against the housing


That's odd. Is that the free wheel side of the axle?


----------



## david.sagan (12 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> That's odd. Is that the free wheel side of the axle?


That is the right side (as you face forward). I don't know what the "free wheel" side is. Things look symmetrical so pushing in the left wheel would not be any better.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

david.sagan said:


> the "free wheel" side is.


What I was asking/meaning is that the side which you can move the lynch pin on the axle from drive mode to free wheel (and vice versa). If the right side is indeed in the free wheel mode in your pic, you may have to move the wheel to the outward lynch pin hole (drive mode) to prevent the housing rub.
Free wheel mode (in my experience) does allow said wheel to float/travel back and forth on the axle.


david.sagan said:


> It can move a bit but all in all I am unhappy about this.


Understandable. If in your pic you have it set to free wheel, I myself would find or probably end up making a sleeve shim to fit over the axle between the wheel and housing. Just long enough to prevent the rubbing but yet still allow you to pin it in free wheel mode. (large washers acting as shims would also work)


----------

